# Mysterio- for Kontakt 2 VSL Orchestra



## dcoscina (Apr 15, 2005)

Yup, just got my K2 today and I like it. It sorry Gigastudio but Kontakt 2 works a lot better at least for my needs/and current system. Mind you, I have GS 3 Orchestra and I'll still use it now and again with my SAM Solo Sessions.....

Anyhow, this piece uses the legato flute and horn ensembles. Actually there aren't that many legato articulations- less than I was led to believe. No clarinet, bassoon, solo horn or trumpet, etc. But I sort of understand. If we got all these in K2, who would buy Opus 1/2? Smart marketing move for VSL. I recognize most of the samples from GS3 Orchestra- although there are more crossfades and such. Also, there are some nice additions like celeste (also used on this track) and marimba, xylophone, etc. Kinda cool. 

I guess I'll always be a EWQLSO guy at heart though. While I will use these sounds, I find Gold warmer. I could see layering VSL with some EWQLSO for some excellent results though (the staccato celli on this have a good bite that the EWQLSO celli's are missing).

This is more or less an atmospheric track. Some flute meanderings, and some labile counterpoint when the string section comes in. Nothing astounding...but I fed everything through the 5.1 Surround Mix because I find it's clearer and more defined- also better stereo spread.

Kontakt 2 IMO is a hit though! Heck, for $175 (Canadian) I've got nothing to bitch about- better interface, convolution reverb, 15 gigs of sounds- this is a great package. Way to go N.I.

http://forums.keyfax.com/user-files/183439-Mysterio.mp3


----------



## Dr.Quest (Apr 15, 2005)

Yeah, I'm digging it too! The sounds alone are worth the $149. Better and more powerful although I'm having trouble configuring it so it behaves as well as 1.5.3. Nees a G5 for sure.
This is a nice track, reminds me of classic Star Trek, when they would be on an exotic planet of lovely women. 
Nice stuff!
J 8)


----------



## Niah (Apr 15, 2005)

Wonderful David Cos!

Nice introduction there with the flute creating a misterious atmosphere and then I love how the music builds up.

Really nice job.

Doc Quest's description made me enjoy it even more because it sure reminded me of old star trek episodes with captain kirk and all the fake scenarios.


----------



## Scott Rogers (Apr 15, 2005)

..........


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 15, 2005)

Scott Rogers said:


> What did you use for convolution on this. It had a pretty good room sound without getting too "swimmy".
> 
> And geez, that legato implementation is awfully nice. If the EWQL pro upgrade doesn't deliver on the legato, I'm going to supplement with the Opus bundle, though I don't know how hard it's going to be to put everyone in the same room.



Thanks Scott! Actually I didn't go with the convolution reverb on this because it was driving up my CPU usage to awful extremes. But I did route everything through the Surround 5.1 channel on the mixer in Kontakt 2. For some reason, it adds greater depth and brightness to the instruments. I used a regular hall reverb that comes with Kontakt 2. I am pretty impressed with its sonic potential- this track is an MP3 at 160kb or whatever and it sounds good to my ears. 

As for the legato horns and flute, yeah, they're excellent. But I have been going through the other sounds and I do find that they are a little on the harsh side. The nice thing about Kontakt 2 is that it imports EWQLSO Gold samples so I can bring in sounds I like from my Gold library and mix them with SAM stuff, Prime Sounds Session strings, to build my own personal orchestra.

I am still interested in East West's Qlegato which is an answer to the VSL legato. I know if I could afford Opus 1/2, I would get them to compliment EWQLSO but my wallet is quickly running empty.....So I'll just enjoy K2 for the time being. Really good program/sampler/lib/etc.


----------



## fictionmusic (Apr 16, 2005)

Very pretty! I am coming across your stuff in various places and am always totally impressed. (I think the last time was at Spectrasonics in the Atmosphere string demo)

I ordered Kontact last month so I could take advantage of the upgrade feature (and I actually upgraded from a free Intackt player so it has been very cost effective) but I am still waiting for it to arrive. As soon as it does I'll upgrade to Kontackt2. If your excellent piece is any indication, the sounds are pretty damn good. I wish it didn't take so long!


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 16, 2005)

fictionmusic said:


> I ordered Kontact last month so I could take advantage of the upgrade feature (and I actually upgraded from a free Intackt player so it has been very cost effective) but I am still waiting for it to arrive. As soon as it does I'll upgrade to Kontackt2. If your excellent piece is any indication, the sounds are pretty damn good. I wish it didn't take so long!



Yes, definitely upgrade to Kontakt 2. It's such a pleasure to work with and mostly simple. I had to look up a couple things in the manual which isn't too good actually. Just fiddle around with it and you'll some great results.

I also discovered it imports SAM Solo Sessions (24 bit) from Gigastudio fairly well. This is great since I'm not nuts about Gigastudio 3- it just doesn't like my system that much. K2 has little to no problems loading and playing a bunch of samples from EWQLSO Silver and Gold, older Kontakt samples like Session Strings, etc. It's supremely cool.


----------



## michel (Apr 16, 2005)

Hello David,

I like your composition, the Horn -part at the end is nice. :wink: 

In the NI forum I read that you can't use the 64 MIDI channels (4x16) in the plugin version _at the moment_. How did you manage your setup for your compositions? Did you use a second/third instance of Kontakt 2? Does Kontakt 2 need much memory (RAM) when it's open?

Sorry for asking so much :oops: but I am thinking of buying Kontakt 2 since I am owner of EWQLSO Silver and Stormdrum.

Thank you.


_Michael_


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 16, 2005)

Very nice, Dave! I especially like when the strings come in, the counterpoint. The mix level of the pizz is just right. My only criticism is that I find the sustained high B to be too present, level-wise; it takes away some of the melodic focus.


----------



## lux (Apr 18, 2005)

A nice cue Dave, it shows well the legato features too.

Luca


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 19, 2005)

hey,

very cool work and i am really astonished how the k2 works with all these new script possibilities. i think the technology of k2 will be future-safe.


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 19, 2005)

I actually un-installed Gigastudio 3 Orchestra off of my desktop- it kept giving me problems even when the goddamned thing wasn't booted up. I'd start my computer and it would freeze often. I would then have to do a hard reset and upon re-booting, I got the "your system has recovered from a serious problem. would you like to disable Gigastudio drivers" . If I did, then I couldn't load up Sonar. so I kicked it to the curb. I'll probably install it on my laptop when I occasionally use SAM Solo Sessions or whatever. 

Kontakt 2 is a much better system in my experience thus far.


----------



## Hardy Heern (May 22, 2005)

A clever, wistful piece. I also loved the horns near the end. Mind you I just love horns! Amazing what can be done with a library supplied with K2. I've really got to get around to getting it!!

regards

Frank


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (May 22, 2005)

Cool, great compo mate. I love the atmosphere! It indeed reminds my of a mysterious place... it has that old startrek flavour to it... 

Cheers,


----------



## Sicmu (May 22, 2005)

Very atmospheric indeed, as your previous piece for bassoon, it's a quasi improvisation on the same chord but in this piece you go a litlle farther in breaking the single chord for more harmonic variations.

My question is still the same : why don't you expand your bassoon piece to present something finished instead of doing a lot of short demos? 

Nevertheless I agree with the others that it sounds very good and warm.

IMO sound libraries are made to serve the composer and most of the time I notice the opposite.


----------



## Thomas Regin (May 22, 2005)

This is a beautiful song, Dave!.. Sensitive, harmonic and well-produced. Too bad it's so short! Would have loved to listen to this for 7 more minutes! :D

Wonderful job!

Thomas.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Oct 13, 2016)

Good stuff


----------



## christianb (Oct 13, 2016)




----------

